# Lowrance Handheld GPS



## Ultraman (Feb 9, 2004)

Im going to purchase on of the units this weekend(Hunt c, Expedition). I want the electronic compass, voice recorder, which I know the Hunt and Expedition have. Why is the Hunt more expensive, whats the difference between the hunt and expedition? Im sure the Hunt c has more hunting icons on it. Does the Hunt c have any fishing icons? I hunt and fish so I need it to have both hunting and fishing icons. Just trying figure out why the cost difference. Thanks


----------



## waterfoul (May 18, 2005)

Check for yourself:

Expedition:

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products/Outdoors/iFINDER-Expedition-C/

Hunt:

http://www.lowrance.com/en/Products/Outdoors/iFINDER-Hunt-C/


----------



## Hotwired (Jan 24, 2001)

Ultraman said:


> Im going to purchase on of the units this weekend(Hunt c, Expedition). I want the electronic compass, voice recorder, which I know the Hunt and Expedition have. Why is the Hunt more expensive, whats the difference between the hunt and expedition? Im sure the Hunt c has more hunting icons on it. Does the Hunt c have any fishing icons? I hunt and fish so I need it to have both hunting and fishing icons. Just trying figure out why the cost difference. Thanks


We are raffleing off an Expidition at the LSCWA meeting on Dec.17th.
Try your luck for $20 before you buy a new one.










http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=252770&highlight=ifinder


----------



## TroutSeeker71 (Mar 24, 2008)

I have the Expedition C and absolutely love it! Got mine on amazon.com for $209 this summer. It has enough icons that you won't know what to do with them all! I use the deer head and treestand icons for hunting, and the large/small fish to distinguish different species when on the lake or stream. Drop the $ for the MapCreate 7.0 and you are in business! I travel a lot of Michigan and have yet to find myself in any sticky situation. You'll love it.


----------



## dangerousdanmcgrew (Apr 14, 2006)

I am considering getting one of these units and was curious what your experience has been with acquiring satellites in heavy canopy? I hunt the Western UP and get into some pretty thick stuff there.


----------



## chad 1 (Jan 23, 2001)

I have the hunt c and love it. I hunt the western side of the u.p and never had a problem with signal.
If you want lake depths you will have to get the Lakemasters promaps card.
$106 at jays. I just got one 2 weeks ago.


----------

